# DSO questions



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Thinking about making a trip to DSO the weekend of March 28th. Probably will be about 10 of us on the trip. Would be camping since it is so far from home. There is a possibility that the wifes will be going. A deciding factor will be if they have good clean restrooms and showers. I know many of you have been so was interested in any input. Is it a good place for trail riding or is it mostly just mud and deep holes. We have plenty of 4 wheelers and small sideXsides going but not the kind of stuff that can keep up with the big boys.


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

Tankfxr said:


> Thinking about making a trip to DSO the weekend of March 28th. Probably will be about 10 of us on the trip. Would be camping since it is so far from home. There is a possibility that the wifes will be going. A deciding factor will be if they have good clean restrooms and showers. I know many of you have been so was interested in any input. Is it a good place for trail riding or is it mostly just mud and deep holes. We have plenty of 4 wheelers and small sideXsides going but not the kind of stuff that can keep up with the big boys.


It has portable toilets and no shower facilities. The do clean the toilets in the morning but they can be nasty by evening time. Carry your own toilet paper. It is a good place to ride and camp even though there are no showers and the toilets can be dirty. Trails range from sandy trails (mainly main roads) to some heavy and deep mud.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They have absolutely no amenities, not even a water hose. Nothing to eat, etc. Careful with any hole, they can swallow a Atv or Sidexside easily, as they let trucks with 50+in tires rut the place up. Pass this place up, go to General Sams, River Run, Sabine Atv Park. All those have bathrooms, showers, cabins, etc

Used to be a toxic dump site.

http://www.bananabend.net/sjra/news/news12.htm

http://www.epa.gov/region06/6sf/pdffiles/sikes-disposal-tx.pdf

.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like we may just stick with the tried and true Mud Buddys. We know the park, know they have cabins, and its not 6 hours from the house. O well. Maybe someone will open another good park somewhere close. Thanks for the Input.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> They have absolutely no amenities, not even a water hose. Nothing to eat, etc. Careful with any hole, they can swallow a Atv or Sidexside easily, as they let trucks with 50+in tires rut the place up. Pass this place up, go to General Sams, River Run, Sabine Atv Park. All those have bathrooms, showers, cabins, etc
> 
> Used to be a toxic dump site.
> 
> ...


Man they must have really must have ****** you off!!!!!

Is Extreme atv park in the same toxic waste area or just the dump referred as DSO?

Sounds like I need to stay away from both since the river comes up in both parks and empties into the same area. Sounds to me like all the surrounding area are contaminated then.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a good time at dso


----------



## fun fisher (Aug 26, 2012)

has any one been to the trails at sabine? is it family friendly? how tough are the trails?


----------

